# No Spare, Tyre Inflation.



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Not exactly tyres or wheels but tyre care for sure, so I thought here was best. Please do not hi-jack this thread for a spare wheel or no spare wheel discussion. 

Like many modern vans our came with no spare wheel. I had Ultra Seal (or which ever one can be washed out so the tyre can be repaired) put in the tyres and there is a little 12 volt compressor and some more gunge which came with the van. I am happy with that. 

This morning I noticed I had a flat tyre so I got the compressor out to try blowing it up. I discovered that the wire on the compressor was not long enough to reach from the tyre to a 12 volt outlet. Luckily I carry a range of bits and pieces and so had enough wire to extend it so it did reach. 

So if any of you have not checked now would be a good time to see if your compressor can reach each of your wheels. 

I found my leak and moved the van so that it was at the bottom and the gunge has pooled there and sealed it. I will have the tyre checked and repaired, Alan.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*12v*

Yes Alan,

We have 6 12v outlets in our MH. However, the only two the electric pump fits in are in the cab, the rest are of the euro style.

So I plugged the compressor into the dash, lead out of the passenger door and topped the nearside up.

When I came to do the offside, there is no drivers door, so popped the lead out of the window - Problem lead will not reach.

I was about to rifle through our adapters when one of our crew said 
"what about putting the lead through the habitation door".

Suffice to say, it reaches just and some people are not as green as they are cabbage looking (crew).

TM


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I had a similar problem when I went to check and adjust tyre pressures recently when parked up in the road.

In my bag of bits I have a mains to 12volt converter. So I ran a mains extension lead from indoors out to the motorhome and plugged in the 12volt converter.
Bit of a performance but it works, but you do need a mains outlet nearby :roll:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

just a post to bump to top to test if this new forum section is showing on front page


----------



## vicwo (Mar 6, 2008)

Alan good luck with the repair. I had a puncture with my smart car and that had ultraseal in from day one. The tyre fitters said they would not repair it because it had the seal in so i had to have a new tyre.

Regards Vic


----------



## Eisbaer (May 1, 2005)

I carry a spare but also a compresser. The comp. is mounted under the driver's seat. I piped air pressure hoses with plug-in outlets similar to those !in petrol stations from the comp. into both driver and passenger footwells. To inflate tyres I plug a longish coiled airline into either footwell outlet depending on which side tyres need inflating. Works like a charm!


----------

